#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to have a cell highlight if less than another cell

## Concord RZ

Hello, i am new to this forum.  I am trying to have a cell highlight if the cell value is less than the cell value of another column in the same row.

ie;
         A          B          C          D   
1       50         60         70         80
2       80         70         60         50
3       10         20         30         40
4       40         30         20         10


I want the cells in Column D to be highlighted if tehy are less than the cells of the same row in column B. 
Cells D2, and D4 should be highlighted.

 I know how to have the cells highlight if they are less than a number i select, but i can not figure out how to have the cells highlight if less than another cell.

Thanks

RZ

----------


## Fotis1991

Hi and welcome to the forum

Highlight your range(D1:D100?)

In Conditional Formatting rules, put this formula.
*
=$b1>$d1*  >Choose your color>>OK.

Is this, works for you?

----------


## Concord RZ

Thanks for teh reply Fotis, but it didnt work for me. 
I tried exactly what you wrote, using one of the rows as the number, and it only highlighted some cells, and there does not seem to be a meathod to which ones it highlighted.  logically i would think that if i typed in *=$b>$d*, it would generalize the formatting to each individual cell value in each column.  but that didn't work either.  any more suggestions?

thanks

RZ

----------


## Fotis1991

:Confused: Why? Take a look, pls.

----------


## Concord RZ

wow, worked that time.  i didnt have the "stop if true" checked.  i guess that did it, thanks a lot

RZ

----------


## Concord RZ

OK Fotis, thanks for your help yesterday, now what about if i want to have the cells highlight if they are equal to another cell. i tried doing it along the same lines as what we did yesterday, but it didnt work.  can you help again?

see attached image.

thanks
RZ

----------


## Md Aejaz

Hi 


conditional formating.JPG

you should put your formula in the dialog box show in this picture.

----------


## Fotis1991

...And if you can not handle this that *Md Aejaz*, suggested, pls, upload a small, sample workbook..

----------


## Surya Venkatesan

> Why? Take a look, pls.



     A      B      C   
1.  67     129     1
2.  49     107     2
3.  46     84      1
4.   42    77      1

I want to compare (A1>A2),if true then highlight the A2 cell with green color,else highlight with red color. Similarly,compare (B1,B2)and(c1,c2). After finishing first two rows, then move to another rows  like (a3>a4),(b3>b4), etc..

Kindly do the needful.

----------

